# Polaroid 42" LCD TLX-04240B TV



## MWunsch995

Today I turned on my tv and the Polaroid symbol came up and then the screen went black. I still have sound, but no picture. Can someone please help me by telling me what capacitor I should change in order to get this TV working again. Polaroid wants $250 for a new control box but I don't have that type of money to spend on a brand new tv.


----------



## Terrister

I would check all connections in the panel before looking for a blown cap. 
Half the time the caps bleed this black or grey stuff and are easy to spot.

How old is it?


----------



## toolbox

MWunsch995 said:


> Today I turned on my tv and the Polaroid symbol came up and then the screen went black. I still have sound, but no picture. Can someone please help me by telling me what capacitor I should change in order to get this TV working again. Polaroid wants $250 for a new control box but I don't have that type of money to spend on a brand new tv.


It is a black capacitor towards the right side of the top board. It is 1.25" in diameter, black, 220uf 450v 105*. Top should be bubbled slightly. I replaced mine because of the same problem and it has worked fine since. I had a hard time finding a replacement but finally did at electronicsurplus.com. Hint...if you get it there, there is a processing fee for orders under $15.00. Just add a roll of solder to your order like I did and it cost me $15.90 for the parts and with shipping and tax, total was $26.39. Quite a drop from the repair guys. They don't like to fix the problem, they prefer to replace the entire board. Good luck.


----------



## toolbox

MWunsch995 said:


> Today I turned on my tv and the Polaroid symbol came up and then the screen went black. I still have sound, but no picture. Can someone please help me by telling me what capacitor I should change in order to get this TV working again. Polaroid wants $250 for a new control box but I don't have that type of money to spend on a brand new tv.


By the way, I took pics of mine. If you need to see them, let me know.


----------



## jranada

toolbox said:


> It is a black capacitor towards the right side of the top board. It is 1.25" in diameter, black, 220uf 450v 105*. Top should be bubbled slightly. I replaced mine because of the same problem and it has worked fine since. I had a hard time finding a replacement but finally did at electronicsurplus.com. Hint...if you get it there, there is a processing fee for orders under $15.00. Just add a roll of solder to your order like I did and it cost me $15.90 for the parts and with shipping and tax, total was $26.39. Quite a drop from the repair guys. They don't like to fix the problem, they prefer to replace the entire board. Good luck.



I just replaced mine and i still have the same problem. Any other solution?


----------



## jranada

toolbox said:


> By the way, I took pics of mine. If you need to see them, let me know.


Can i see the pix?


----------



## MWunsch995

We too replaced that cap and ours is working great. The original cap didnt look burnt up or anything. But we made sure to fix all cold solder joints on our board too while we had it open.


----------



## bingham602

toolbox said:


> It is a black capacitor towards the right side of the top board. It is 1.25" in diameter, black, 220uf 450v 105*. Top should be bubbled slightly. I replaced mine because of the same problem and it has worked fine since. I had a hard time finding a replacement but finally did at electronicsurplus.com. Hint...if you get it there, there is a processing fee for orders under $15.00. Just add a roll of solder to your order like I did and it cost me $15.90 for the parts and with shipping and tax, total was $26.39. Quite a drop from the repair guys. They don't like to fix the problem, they prefer to replace the entire board. Good luck.


does anyone have the link to buy this part: 1.25" in diameter, black, 220uf 450v 105*.


----------



## bcgarcia

Hi, I cannot find the cap you mentioned on my tv board, you mentioned you have pictures? I'd like to see them, I'm sure I'll have a better idea then. Thanks!


----------



## tlkgrk

I'm having the same problem with my polaroid tv. Went to electronisurplus.com and could not find the part you are referring to. Do you have a mfg # and/or part#? Could you send pics. Tks!!


----------



## bingham602

They do have the part but i dont think its the problem. i got the exact part and the problem is still there. This sux! i will never buy Polaroid product again! i hope they crash and go out of business!


----------



## bingham602

toolbox said:


> It is a black capacitor towards the right side of the top board. It is 1.25" in diameter, black, 220uf 450v 105*. Top should be bubbled slightly. I replaced mine because of the same problem and it has worked fine since. I had a hard time finding a replacement but finally did at electronicsurplus.com. Hint...if you get it there, there is a processing fee for orders under $15.00. Just add a roll of solder to your order like I did and it cost me $15.90 for the parts and with shipping and tax, total was $26.39. Quite a drop from the repair guys. They don't like to fix the problem, they prefer to replace the entire board. Good luck.


Please help / Us, i changed that part and the problem is still there. I cant take this any more help please!


----------



## hideskinner

my polaroid 42 lcd tlx-04240B tv is 1yr 6mon. old and it's having similar problems. but the tv turns on and picture is fine for about 3 to 10 minutes (varies) and then screen goes black and sound remains and blue power light stays on. So i turn power off and back on and wait the short polariod process and picture looks fine for about 3 to 10 minutes and then black screen again. I can repeat process over and over so i'm hoping there isn't too much wrong or maybe some part i can order and replace. all advise helpful - thanks


----------



## MWunsch995

Hideskinner: Read Toolbox's reply to bingham602 right above your post. When our tv went out is was doing exactly what you said. We went to our local electronics supply store and ordered a new capacitor..a different brand than the one already in tv, and ours has been working great ever since. We were told tht the company that made the cap in the tv currently went bankrupt and was known for making faulty parts.


----------



## bingham602

MWunsch995 said:


> Hideskinner: Read Toolbox's reply to bingham602 right above your post. When our tv went out is was doing exactly what you said. We went to our local electronics supply store and ordered a new capacitor..a different brand than the one already in tv, and ours has been working great ever since. We were told tht the company that made the cap in the tv currently went bankrupt and was known for making faulty parts.


Can you please tell me the name of the place so i can order another one? im already down $50 from the other order....


----------



## hideskinner

toolbox said:


> By the way, I took pics of mine. If you need to see them, let me know.


please send pics. i have no clue of what too replace? have taken the cover off the back of tv and nothing in there looks like what yall have described. need more help please.


----------



## hideskinner

bingham602 said:


> Please help / Us, i changed that part and the problem is still there. I cant take this any more help please!


i too have replaced the capacitor and the problem still exist. even though our tv's have the same problem - turns on and beautiful picture for about 3 to 8 minutes and then screen goes black - i am taking mine in for a professional opinion tomorrow - will inform of outcome when i get it back. has anybody else got theres repaired?


----------



## toolbox

Well I'm not sure what to tell all of you about the capacitor I replaced. When I replaced it the tv worked fine for a couple of days then the same problem. I ended up taking it to a repair shop and they had it for 7 weeks and couldn't get it to go out. I went back and got it and have had no problems since I got it back. Only thing I changed was to put my sump pump on a different circuit breaker. When the pump kicked on, there was quite a power draw on the tv. Don't know if that had anything to do with it but the problem seems to be gone and I'm happy for now.


----------



## dfox230

its not the 220uf cap @ 450v check the ec 9 cap under shield its 1000uf @ 10v unless you have an cap an inductance antizer its hard to tell unless the cap is burged up Lake hickory erlectronics 828-781-3713 or e-maill address removed, please contact via Private Message

D_F


----------



## mkcawcutt

Hey Guys.

I've had the exact same results. Tv is on for X amount of time and screen goes black. I have power and sound, but no picture.

I've ordered and am awaiting my new 220uF 450V capacitor. It does feel slightly bubbled. However I do not know enough about capacitors to know if it is burned or not. It's slightly bubbled so I "think" it's bad.

Anyway, if it's not this one you guys are saying it's a 1000uf one? Is this under the heat sinks? If so which one the shorter or longer heat sink? There's two short heat sinks and one long one.

Has anybody successfully fixed this long term?

Thanks.

M


----------



## mkcawcutt

I've also seen fixes for the 36" Polaroid tv's for switching out the 1000uf caps. I'm not seeing these on the board. Are they hiding under the heat sinks?

Thanks again.

M


----------



## 89vision

Hi Guys, 
Your TV haves a image on screen thanks to a backlight on your LCD panel, that backlight is created by at least 7 or 8 LCD Lamps for Small Displays, to maybe 20 for big ones. Now the issue could be only in two different ways:
A) Your image is only dark side to side in a rectangular area, this means that one or more lamps in that area are not turning ON, to resolve it you need to check if that lamp is provided with voltage by the connector of the lamp on the voltage inverter board, and it haves to be the same reading that the other lamps, if it does, then that lamp is deffective.
B) There is no image on screen, most probably one of your 2 voltage inverters (there is a left one and right one) is damage, you need to change the voltage inverter.

here is a link of where i get this parts http://www.discount-merchant.com/We-provide-factory-original-parts-worldwide-p/1073016-polaroid.htm


----------



## mkcawcutt

Hey all—So I have unsuccessfully been able to locate the 1000uf Caps on the boards for my 42" tv. People think this is the fix—but it's not—it's for the 36" tv's only.

I fixed my tv by playing with the Dipswitches.


----------



## cdmc

I have read everything I can find on the net about this problem for Polaroid TLX 04240b TVs (most, like mine, bought from Wal-Mart on Black Friday after Thanksgiving). I thought I was on a hot lead when I changed the 220uF 450v capacitor, but I still had the same problem. I saw a short post from somewhere on the FixYa web site (sometimes I can find it again and sometimes I have trouble locating it) that said someone flipped a tiny switch on their circuit board and the problem was gone. I did the same thing and my set has been working fine. They had said their set was on for over 8 hours two days in a row when they posted. The other night my daughter left our set on over night for 20 hours and the picture still was working great. If you look through the top of the set when the picture is on you can see some white light at several locations, when the screen goes blank the white lights go out and a red LED light can be seen. If you take off the plastic cover on the back (3 screws) and then take off the metal cover (3 screws) this red LED light is on the upper circuit board in the lower left corner. Just a little to the right of the LED light is a small switch block that has 4 tiny white switches. I turned my set off and took the bottom switch (#4 and had the letters BURN by it) to the right "ON" position, turned the set back on and, so far so good. PLEASE NOTE!!! I know almost nothing about how transistor circuits work. I have no idea what the switches do or what long term effect this might have on the set. The set was only good as a paper weight before so even if this only fixes the set for a short time it was at least worth a try for me. Does anyone know what those switches are supposed to be for?


----------



## bingham602

Dude, this is a joke. Im just going to help GDP by getting a TV tech to fix it :4-dontkno. Yes im going to get ripped off and maybe pay an extra 100 or 2 but my TV will be working instead of haveing a mess in my living room :sigh:. Good luck guys on this CRAP TV. I will NEVER buy any PLOROID product again


----------



## mkcawcutt

bingham602 said:


> Dude, this is a joke. Im just going to help GDP by getting a TV tech to fix it :4-dontkno. Yes im going to get ripped off and maybe pay an extra 100 or 2 but my TV will be working instead of haveing a mess in my living room :sigh:. Good luck guys on this CRAP TV. I will NEVER buy any PLOROID product again



^^ I completely agree with you—my wife and I were at Wal*Mart on "black friday" when we bought it. It was a spur-of-the-moment type of thing where she wanted it. I had no time to research Polaroid TVs—hell I didn't even know Polaroid made a tv—but the price was right. Whether it'd work 2 years or 10—we brought it home.

So far the tv has been working flawlessly with the DIP Switch setting fix as described above. In my situation all of my switches were set to OFF by default. I set the bottom to with setting "burn" and "WPMW" (if i remember correctly) to "ON".

Again, like the next guy I have no technical training—I'm only a designer.  So far I'm enjoying my tv working again—if it DOES act up, it'll be the end of it.

However I will never buy a Polaroid tv again.


----------



## jranada

i too had the same problem. i changed the big black capacitor mentioned but still had the same problem. after giving up for a few months, i checked back to this post and i tried what cdmc mentioned. i switched the two bottom switches to on and it's been working fine. i still need to figure out why the picture quality is not up to par. the pix is like a blur on the bright colors. if anybody knows this problem and its fix, please let me know. thanks....


----------



## bcgarcia

Made mine work!! Finally after 3 whole months in the repair shop, I had to go get the TV and repair it myself with no cost at all. Turns out I just did as cdmc mentioned too, switched the said switches to the on position, and problem solved! Give it a try, you have nothing to lose, and lots to gain. My TV is working great, thanks for the help everyone, especially CDMC!


----------



## RFlint

Mfg. Part # CAP108 
220uF 450Volt Snap-In
www.electronicsurplus.com


----------



## jerrystroud

This is a lot of great info for the future. I have had a Poloroid 42 inch plasma TV for 1 1/2 years now with no problems. I would encourage that anyone with a modern HDTV protect thier investment with not only a surge protector for lightning strikes, but also a voltage regulator to eliminate voltge surges/spikes ans well as brown out issues. Probably 90 of TV failures can be traced back to power surges and lightning. I bought a 600W regulator on-line of about $35 and bought the surge protector the regulator is plugged into for about $15. Cheap protection for expensive equipment.


----------



## tkresge

I was having the same problem, read all of the threads and headed down the wrong path a couple of times. Finally went back into the back of the tv to look one more time. Could have kicked myself. Found a half burned out connector (upper left, two white wires passing through a 12 pin connector) where one side out of site without removing the board had nearly burned through. I can only assume that it would work, heat up and break the connection. Hopefully this helps someone. (to fix I just made a direct connection of the one side). It's only been on about an hour so if it stops I'll repost. Thanks.


----------



## ROKNETT

We experienced same problem w/blackfriday walmart
42" at month 22. I installed a 4" box fan externally in
between center of mounting backets over cover vent and internal metal cover vents, plugged fan into slave outlet of power strip w/tv plugged in master. problem solved this is a high btu producing tv w/under rated componets. I can't find any repair manuals but pictures of the inside would be helpful before I open mine "if it chokes again."


----------



## rb0746

Why don't one of you Polaroid owners take some pics so others with knowledge can help direct some basic troubleshooting.They could mark up the pic for you to show you what needs to be checked or replaced . You know what the say ....A picture is worth a thousand words 

Cheers


----------



## HELP_ME71

I have seen your post b4, however, you mention that the model 0442B has plastic cover and there is a "switch" you can turn on and off, well, I have not found that "switch". can we exchange pics or soemthign so I can see wht your tlking about?


----------



## HELP_ME71

show me how to post pics..u have and email addy..phone, whatever, I just wnt to solve my issue!>..ty..


----------



## Gene52

I too own a Polaroid TLX 04240B flat screen TV and the problem I am having is none of the inputs on the back are reading any signals from a dvd player. It worked fine for 3 years and then we had the power go out here two times. TV. was not on at the time. But since then, no matter what I try, RED BLUE and Green cables, HDMI 1 or HDMI2 nothing seems to recieve a signal except for the only rca hook up o0f red white and yellow. Can anyone please advise ? Gene


----------



## Paulwa

I have a 2007 15 inch Polaroid with black screen problem/sound normal and blue led stays blue. Model TLA 01511C. I checked when the screen went black the white light looking down through the top vent slots went out also. guess this means since I can turn it off and back on and get a pix for about 20 seconds, that my problem is in the screen light power module. Crackin circuit board, bad cap's, bad solder joint, overheated SCR or Triac (not familiar with that circuitry). Hve watched a few video's on YouTube showing the change out of two Capacitors that seems to have solved their problem. Don't know if I have any mini switches on my set as I haven't opened it up yet. Any other suggestions? I'll post what I find out in the next few days.
Paul


----------



## Chrisphillips72

toolbox said:


> By the way, I took pics of mine. If you need to see them, let me know.


Hey Toolbox I am having the same problem with my 42" Could i see your pictures if you still have them? Also i took all the screws out the back but the cover will not pull off. I am afraid im gonna break it if i force it to hard. 
Thanks Any Help Greatly Appreciated
Chris


----------



## abelardo

Finally, my TV is working! I did what CDMC mentioned: dipswitch BURN to the ON position and it solved the problem! After that, I changed the picture mode settings using the remote control and everything is perfect! Thanks, specially to CDMC!


----------

